# Short or long coat?



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi I am wondering if anybody with experience can determine if my new puppy  will be short, medium or long coated? The dad is in the first picture(mostly black medium/long coat?) Mom is the second pic(sable short coat). My little guy is 3 1/2 weeks and is in the fourth pic. Thank you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is WAY to hard to tell at this young age.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Can't help with the coat length, but it sure is a cute pup.:wub:


----------



## LGLantin (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it true that both parents have to have the long coat gene if wanting to get a long coated puppy? Or could a puppy have long hair if only one of the parents have long hair?


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I see your pictures now! CUTE pup (and parents too...I've always liked the darker sables). I messaged you back


----------

